# December 14th Fishing Auction of the HRFA.



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The HRFA Fishing AUCTION is here! 

At our December 14th, 2004 general meeting of the HRFA will feature our Annual Fishing Auction. This has historically been one of the best events of the year. Hundreds of new and used fishing related items will go out to the highest bidder.

If you haven’t been to one of these auctions you are in for a treat! The rules are simple. This meeting offers free admission and is open to the public for bidding on any items. Bring cash! We take no checks or credit cards. All items will have an Official HRFA Identification Label on them. That label will have a number. If you like that item, wait for that number to be announced and join in on the fun. Bring the kids! They love it!

We have one exception to the “Cash Only” rule. This year, we have at least two fishing charters to be offered up for bid. One is from the Karen Ann out of Jamaica Bay with Captain Vinnie. The other is for fishing for Big Bass and Bluefish in New York harbor with HRFA Director Capt. Chas Stamm. For these fishing charters only…and I emphasize these fishing charters ONLY…we will be accepting checks.

Viewing time is from 6:30 PM to 7:30 PM Auction starts at 7:30 PM Sharp! That’s 7:30 PM on Tuesday, December 14th, 2004 at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Lodge in Ridgefield Park, NJ. Located at the corner of Spruce and Cedars Streets. Everyone is welcome. Directions and more information on the HRFA can also be obtained 
through www.HRFA.us


----------

